# For my tiny angels



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Be Mine - aged 8 weeks pts 13/4/13
My Girl (Cleo) - aged 9 weeks 19/4/13
and Desert Orchid (Daisy) - aged 6 weeks, 5 days 16/11/13
Also the poor tiny one who died during a difficult labour, deliverd by c.section 1/10/13 - Daisy's brother or sister
Sleep tight my little ones xxx such short lives but I loved you all so much xx


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

I liked this post Lynn not because I like the fact you lost your feline babies so young but because I like you and your genuine caring and love towards all of your animals.
Bless you and your babies!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_i also liked your post, because i can tell how much you love your babies , and i want to let you know we are all thinking of you, sending you a big hug, i am so sorry Lyn,
R I P little ones xxxxxxxxx_


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Lynn bless you stay strong.xxx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

So very sorry Lynn.

Sleep tight and rest in peace little ones.


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

I liked your post to Lynn ..... Because you love & Cherish all your babies , everyone one of us can see that ..... Step back a little , gather your strength , take stock of where you want to be .... Bless all of your babies who have gone to the bridge , and bless you too for all the love you gave them ..... RIP sweet Daisy .....


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

So sorry for the loss of your little ones Lynn xxx


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

So sorry Lynn  only the best ones go to heaven. Thinking of you xxxxxx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

RIP little angels, i hope you are running around catching butterflies in the lovely green meadows. you were loved so much by your slave, and missed every day
big hugs for you Lynn xx


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I am so sorry Lynn for the loss of your beautiful Babies.
My thoughts are with you.

R.I.P Daisy, Cleo, Be mine and Daisy's sibling. Have lots of fun together at Rainbow Bridge xxxx


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

It has been a sad year on PF.... We seem to have lost so many precious babes :crying:

I shed tears everytime somebody posts about the loss of their beloved little family members.... They touch our hearts even tho we have never met them, sharing their progress, laughing at their antics and adventures and in time when we lose them the pain that their owners are feeling

RIP Little ones, Lynn my heart goes out to you x


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm so so sorry Lynn  I wish I could give you a hug to take away the pain, here's a (((((hug)))) to let you know that you are in my thoughts xxx

RIP beautiful angels, have fun chasing butterflies and lazing in the sunshine xxxx


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

So so sorry Lynn xxx


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

I liked your post to acknowledge your grief and their lives, sweet babes.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

So sorry for your losses. What a hard year you have had.

Happy playing together little ones!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

So much heartbreak for you Lynn  Stay strong xx



RIP Precious babies, gone but never forgotten xx


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

Sleep peacefully little ones xxx


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

like many, have only liked your post to show that we care about one of our dear friends on PF and the pain and heartache, that you, your husband and family are going though xxx

When I first joined PF, I found my way here.through the gates of Rainbow Bridge and along with others, your words of comfort and sorrow came on there for me  and for that, I will always be grateful as it showed me to a place where animals are not just animals, they are part of us and part of our lives that we cherish and worship. 

Run Free Daisy, for one so young, cruelly taken from a loving home amd loving family.

Run free sweetheart, your with your other family now, but, I know you will be looking down on your adoring slave til you meet again

Clare xxx


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Im so sad for you Lynn, such a heartbreaking time. Sending you hugs. x

Sleep tight sweet babies. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

As I've already said, there's nothing anyone can really do to ease your pain but know that we're all here should you need to vent, to cry, to let off some steam.

I send my heartfelt condolences to you, I can't bear to think about what you're going through.

Sleep tight tiny little Meezies- forever in everyone's hearts :001_wub:


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh Lynn, I'm really sorry, it's been a tragic few months for you. Poor Desert Orchid. Run free at the rainbow Daisy, be happy x


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I am so sorry Lyn, such beautiful pedigree name Daisy had too


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

So sorry for your loss 

RIP Lynn's tiny angels xxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2013)

Let your tiny angels RIP. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------

